# هديه لكل مهندسى المساحه تعلم حساب كميات الحفر و الردم الجزء الاول



## عمو تامر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

تعلم حساب كميات الحفر و الردم من الالف الى الياء بسهوله جدا 
رابط مباشر فقط فك الملف و ثبت الاكروبات 
و ادعيلى 
الجزء الاول
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/183688/1190396559.rar


----------



## sosohoho (21 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## ابو مصطفى الحلفي (21 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عمو تامر (21 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيكم و انتظروا الجزء التانى


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
اخي الغالي


----------



## هيثم البطل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا :28:


----------



## أحمد عراقي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## العكيدي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر جدا


----------



## فهيد الهادفي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي واتمني منك المعلومات والكيفيه عن طريقه حساب كميات الحفر والردم من خلال برنامج السيرفر


----------



## فهد177 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور :32:


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور :32:


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد المساحي (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يااخ تامر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talaatharizi (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MOTAZ73 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكر لك جهودك


----------



## نورالبغداديه (17 أكتوبر 2007)

:16: :16: شكرا ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا:16: :16: :16:


----------



## اسلام صبحى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخى الكريم
:56:


----------



## الحلم الهارب (17 أكتوبر 2007)

فين الحلول والطرق


----------



## باسم مرزوق (20 أكتوبر 2007)

_شكرا ياباش مهندس:31: _
_ووفقك الله:31: _


----------



## مورجنتى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## نور الحسن (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## نورالبغداديه (21 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسام يونس (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*تحية خاصة*

الله يجزاك خير علي هذا العمل الطيب وبارك الله فيك:75:


----------



## zaen (21 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوورر اخي


----------



## M777 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخىبارك الله


----------



## وليد الثرواني (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اااااا


----------



## محمد أمين ملحيس (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## هارون علي خميس (23 أكتوبر 2007)

لن اتمكن من تنزيل الملف


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sameh mohmed (26 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر يا غالى


----------



## عبد المعبود (26 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يااخ تامر 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشكور يا غالى*


----------



## تمام الفيل (27 أكتوبر 2007)

تحياتي لك وشكراً لمجهودك


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا:28:


----------



## الباشمهندس وائل (29 أكتوبر 2007)

تشكر اخي علي مجهودك


----------



## باسم مرزوق (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله:31:  خيرا :31: 
ووفقك الى عمل الخيرات:31:


----------



## منير الساعاتي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
:77:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (4 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وفى انتظار الجزء الثانى .


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## راسم النعيمي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد احمد يوسف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ياريت انا مشروع طرق وعاوز ادخل مساحه فما رايكم ارجو الافاده بجديه بعد ازنكم جميعا يا ريت تقدروا مدى احتياجى لخبرتكم ارجوكم


----------



## murtadakodi (29 نوفمبر 2007)

100000 شكر انا كنت ببحث عن الموضوع ده من ذمن طويل جزاك الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Kely 7aLa (29 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااا لكـ


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## salah abd (23 مارس 2008)

مشكوووررررررررر


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ساجدسامح (26 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (26 مارس 2008)

شكرا ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عزيزk6 (26 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو النجا (26 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (27 مارس 2008)

الاخ تامر لقد تم التحميل بنجاح ولكن عند فتح الملف تظهر رسالة ان الملف بة عطب ارجو الحل م عبد العزيز اميلى abd_elaziz68*************


----------



## محمدالخفاجي (28 مارس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

_جعلكم الله ليفل التقوى وثيودولايت الخلق_


----------



## محمدالمهاجر (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## تامر مجدى (29 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخى 
والله يعينك على فعل الخيرات


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

شكرا علي المجهود أخي


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (1 أبريل 2008)

مليووون شكر اخوووي على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم قزامل (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدا يا اخى وبارك الله فيك 
ويا سلام لو تعرفنى ازاى احمل دروس شرح الاتوكاد بالصوت والصورة هى لانى عايزها ضرورى والله وربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك من كل سوء ويضع كل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله وربنا يجزيك خير عنى 
قال رسول الله (ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه) صدق رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## ابراهيم قزامل (2 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وربنا يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
واسال الله العلى العظيم ان بغفرلك ويرحم والديك والمؤمنين جميعا


----------



## بسام اليمني (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زهزوه (5 أبريل 2008)

baraka allahu bika


----------



## حسااام (6 أبريل 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ashraf galal (6 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى على مجهودك الرائع 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## galal_beh (8 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (8 أبريل 2008)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## باكير (9 أبريل 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عماد داود (19 أبريل 2008)

حملت البرنامج ولم يشتغل ماذا افعل
اعلمني اثابك الله


----------



## عماد داود (19 أبريل 2008)

ارجوالمساعدة باعلامى كيفية تشغيل صيغة(rar)لتحميلى الموضوع ولم يشتغل مع الشكر


----------



## علىكامل (21 أبريل 2008)

أرجو معرفة طريق تحميل الملف 
م/ علي كامل - البريد اليكتروني ك 
kamel ali79***********


----------



## mohamed el safty (2 مايو 2008)

لك خالص الشكر


----------



## اعجال (2 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررر ياخي واتمنى لك الدوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## عمو تامر (13 مايو 2008)

هلا بكم و مرحباااااااااا


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 ارجوا المساعده ان امكن
اخوك من العراق اعمل في مجال المساحه ولديه ثلاث اسئله ان مكن ولكم الشكر والتقدير على كل حال

 انا الان نصبة الاوتوكاد لاند دسك توب2007 واريد العمل عليه. 
وان الامرالخاص برسم المقاطع هو profilكيف استطيع ان اجدهذا الامر 

- كيف استطيع الحصول على معلومات تفصيليه عن هذا البرنامج
- ماهو اهم برنامج في عملية رسم الخرائط والمقاطع العرضيه والراسيه


"من سن سنة حسنه فله اجرها واجر من عمل بها الى يوم القيامه"
 رزقنا واياكم حسن العاقبه
المساح ابو محمد صادق البغدادي​


----------



## لهون جاف (13 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (13 مايو 2008)

شكرا ياأخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ساجدسامح (15 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووورررر


----------



## محمد الفجال (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى حربى (17 مايو 2008)

شكرا يا باشا وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## م/أسامة (24 مايو 2008)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا جـــــــــــــــزيلاً


----------



## مساح جدة (24 مايو 2008)

مشكور......وتسلم.....:75: استغفرالله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم أتوب اليه...........لا إله ألا الله عدد مامشا في السموات والأ رضين ودرج...لا إله الا الله بيدهي مفاتيح الفرج...والحمد لله على كل حال..ونعوذو بالله من أهل الشرك والكفر والسحر والظلال..ونصلي ونسلم على الهادي البشير والسراج المنير نبينا محمد وعلى اليه وصحبه وسلم تسليمن كثيراً الى يوم الدين


----------



## يحيى المحسيري (24 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## يحيى المحسيري (24 مايو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## nass212 (31 مايو 2008)

شكرا

مع تحياتي


----------



## فراس76 (1 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز................


----------



## حبيبة الدبيكي (2 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديكابري (3 يونيو 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عزيزk6 (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## khaledGCV (4 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل الرسام (4 يونيو 2008)

سأكون ممتن لك ان ساعدتني في العثور على كتاب او اي شيئ له علاقة بالطبوغرافيا سلام


----------



## خالد قريسو (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررا لك


----------



## beddiaf83 (7 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نبيل امين (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وسام شماع (29 أغسطس 2008)

وشكووووورؤؤؤؤ


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر جدا


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الاسهم الاخضر (29 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## التلاوى (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبدو99 (29 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووور أخي


----------



## المساح مسلم (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس تامر على هذا المجهود الجميل 
لوعندك طريقة حساب الكميات على الاكسل اكون مشكور لانى فى امس الحاجه لهذا الشرح ولك جزير الشكر


----------



## سارة هندسة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا الفين شكر


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (7 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## التلاوى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

لا لله الا الله


----------



## التلاوى (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الله واكبر الحمد لله


----------



## السيدممدوح (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## garary (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي وجزاك الله خير ...تمنياتي بالنجاح الدائم


----------



## محمد حمد العيساوي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المساح السلفى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ورمضان كريم


----------



## المسااح (28 سبتمبر 2008)

وين الجزء الثاني


----------



## ربيع الشام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## ربيع الشام (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## aloosh (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك 
و شكرا لك


----------



## محمدالشبروي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي محهودك


----------



## محمدالشبروي (4 نوفمبر 2008)

فين الجزء الثاني ياهندسه


----------



## الماء (4 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank You Very Mach


----------



## eng: issa (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.lana (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يوفقك ويزيد في علمك


----------



## SENOUCI (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عادل محفوظ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور جزيت خيراً وزوجت بكراً


----------



## اماني الصالح مريم (5 ديسمبر 2008)

_*مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك*_


----------



## مساح محترف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ووفقك في خدمة الأسلام والمسلين


----------



## Issa Sammar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## امير عوض (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو ماجد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Issa Sammar (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng ali m k (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي على المجهود الطيب


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## حسن احمد (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد جمال الدين (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## فتى النهرين (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزااك الله خير


----------



## محمد صلاح سعيد (26 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الدليمي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عمو تامر وننتضر منك المزيد---بارك الله بك مرة اخرى


----------



## مصعب العراقي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً...


----------



## Mr_Mentor (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر إلك أخويه العزيز...
جاري التحميل...

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عابر الزهور (2 يناير 2009)

باركالله فيك وفى زريتك


----------



## حازم2010 (5 يناير 2009)

الكتاب جااااااااااااامد
بس فين ياعم الجزء التاني




قلوبنا مع غزة


----------



## الماء (5 يناير 2009)

مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور


----------



## abdoshbrri (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور وفي إنتظار الجزء الثاني


----------



## ahmadj5 (23 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله 40 (29 يناير 2009)

مشكور وجزك الله عني كل خير


----------



## eng: issa (29 يناير 2009)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## eng: issa (27 فبراير 2009)

مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## العربى المهندس (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (28 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجوك لو عندك نسخه من برنامج السيرفر اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوراخي العزيز علي المجهود الرائع اتمني لك دوام العطاء و التقدم
ومذيد من الشكر و الدعاء لك بالتوفيق و الرزق الوفير من المال و الصحة و البنين 
ابو عمر


----------



## مهندس-مساحي (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا عزيزي على مجهودك


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (3 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــرا


----------



## محمد شبانه (3 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا يا هندسة ....


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (4 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## alsadaf2007 (10 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله بالف خيررررررررررررررر


----------



## محتاج فرصه (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله بكل خير 
ومشكوووووووووووور


----------



## en.ahmed3 (12 مارس 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا لييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## mhamad826 (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداً أخي الكريم


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (28 مايو 2009)

جار التحميل ولي عودة ان شاء الله 
ارجوا ان يكون في المستوى يا صديقي


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

بدعيلك تنساني وبحاول انساك


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الجميل
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## ميدو الأزهري (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وهذه إضافة أتمنى الافادة منها ان شاء الله 
مجموعة كتب منهج نفس المعهد
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/institute/met.htm


----------



## mohamed said (29 يونيو 2009)

*رائع جدا شكرا لك انة مفيد فعلا*


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eg_star2100 (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
فقك الله لمراضية وجنبك مناهية وجعل مستقبل حالك خير من ماضية


----------



## mostafammy (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهوه العظيم


----------



## ورد النيل (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد مالك (21 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو تزويدة بالطريقة المثلى لحساب كميات الردم والحفر للطرق


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## somar-85 (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ورمضان كريم


----------



## عيدزكرياعبدالجواد (23 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## فورك لفت (23 أغسطس 2009)

ماظهر عندي بعد التحميل ليش ياترى


----------



## houssamf (24 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وانت بخير 
وجزآك الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## mazooon (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور علي الكتاب


----------



## MOTAZ73 (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## هندسة بغداد (25 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخوية على هذا الكتاب الجميل وموجود هناك كتب اجنبية سريعة وعملية اكثر لحصر الكميات بشكل سريع


----------



## bilal.kholy (27 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... مشكور كتير بارك الله بك موضوع رائع وهذا ماكنا نبحث عنه ... والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## ahmed elyamany (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## lorenzo di nizar (16 أكتوبر 2009)

salam alaikom 
thank you very much my brother


----------



## lorenzo di nizar (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*salam alaikom*

thank you my brother


----------



## elymama (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل


----------



## عمار هاشم (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## ahmed elyamany (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## mfe2400 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

mashkooooooooooooooooor


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## محمد خالد جرادات (4 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في تحميل دروس أوتوكاد مبسطة


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين
وجارى التحميل


----------



## eng__m.s (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel104 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hany_meselhey (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك وننتظر المزيد


----------



## اسامة العباسى (7 يناير 2010)

عمو تامر قال:


> تعلم حساب كميات الحفر و الردم من الالف الى الياء بسهوله جدا
> رابط مباشر فقط فك الملف و ثبت الاكروبات
> و ادعيلى
> الجزء الاول
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/183688/1190396559.rar


 مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وردة المساحة (8 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احلام طارق (12 يناير 2010)

مشكورة لكم كثيرا جدا علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## aree_79 (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ayedsaeed (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## الكتراز (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك ننتضر المزيد من ابداعاتك


----------



## yasser25 (24 يناير 2010)

gffdfg fgdgdfgdgedg ergerdrgedrgedrgerger


----------



## metkal (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احلام طارق (28 يناير 2010)

متشكرين لكم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## atiq1982 (28 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abu samy (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااا


----------



## الباشا شريف (20 فبراير 2010)

_شكرا اخي جزيلا_


----------



## لهون لهونى (20 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك في الدنيا و الاخر اخوك لهؤن لهؤنى فى السليمانية


----------



## mrtaha (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/غيلان (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منهالي (26 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااا


----------



## m_nn (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على الملف ولكن عند فك الضغط يطلب باسورد


----------



## ط السيناوني (27 فبراير 2010)

شكراً وبارك الله فيك أخوك المهندس زهير السيناوني


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (3 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبير ب (11 مارس 2010)

بارك اللة عمل جميل


----------



## medoo5 (11 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم محتاج تدلنى على برنامج اومهمه فى برنامج يقوم بالاتى
تقسيم المساحه ورسمها
الكيفيه
اريد برنامج اضع له مساحات مربعه مختلفه(مثلا 60*50،40*25،30*60)
ويوفق هذه المساحات مع بعضها بيحث انو يرسمها بأقل هدر
ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## eng991 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا"


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## غفور (8 مايو 2010)

الف شكر وربنا يباركلك


----------



## الرجمة العقورية (14 مايو 2010)

شكرا
وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## nabil111 (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## الصقير200 (5 يوليو 2010)

thanks


----------



## qqqoo (7 يوليو 2010)

مشكور يا ابو الشباب والله يعطك الف عافيه


----------



## رامى ابوهيف (23 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## five man (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (26 يوليو 2010)

*مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​*


​


----------



## هيماااااااا (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداجدا


----------



## م.بوليانا (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرااااااااا أخي الكريم


----------



## fghasd (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششششككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## benzhilig (9 أغسطس 2010)

متشكر جدا حملت البرنامج


----------



## الساحق الاول (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الغالي


----------



## محى الدين التونسي (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## علاء مشتاق (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير,,,,,,,,, الطريقه المستخدمه ليست دقيقه,,,,,,,,,,ويمكنك الرجوع الى بعض البرامج المستخدمه فى حساب الكميات مثل اللاند ديسك وكذلك earthwork<<<<<<<<<<< تمنياتى لك بالتوفي


----------



## civil devel (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووورررر يسلمووو


----------



## benzhilig (16 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## muhamed_issa (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مع الشكر


----------



## مدحت عبدالحافظ (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## مصطفي عرمان (30 سبتمبر 2010)

fghfghfgh


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## engineer ghaly (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## القرنفلة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## halim34 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## odwan (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ibrahim11380 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يحفظك


----------



## اكرم جبار (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## fthy (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا*

مشكور اخى الغالى على موضوعكم الرائع


----------



## asm eagle (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدي الخولي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً علي هذا الكتاب المفيد


----------



## الكتراز (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## gharib belal (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاليaشموخي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng.yehya (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## mohie sad (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## السيد معاذ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك عمو تامر وجزاك الله كل خير والى الامام باذن الله


----------



## mohamedazab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## ABO EL NAWAREG (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnmysara (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## على محى الدين (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hodabasha (4 يناير 2011)

مشكور وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## eng_mohamedabdrabo (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## qannas (4 يناير 2011)

شيمتك عمل الخير وذاك من شيم الكرام


----------



## وليد الصفار (6 يناير 2011)

اذا اكو اي حد يعلمني كيفية استخدام توتل نوع توب كن


----------



## tarekara5 (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكوم وازادك علمان نافعن


----------



## tarekara5 (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكوم وازادك علمان نافعن


----------



## ismailimc (27 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اكرم جبار (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## alakhsiweth (1 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر جدا*​


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكوور جدا والله


----------



## ahmed-planner (8 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ESLAM CIVIL (10 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررررا


----------



## waleed dinar (24 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور ياصديقى ونتمنى المذيد


----------



## اكرم جبار (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hamdy khedawy (11 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## os m (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جاسم احمد حسين (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم_اخوتي الاعزاء انا حمل طرق حساب كميات الحفر والردم ولكن لم اتمكن من فتح الملف ماذا احتاج ولكم الشكر


----------



## youssryali (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اكرم جبار (10 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مشاعلة (1 مايو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## hamdy khedawy (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## noor-noor (4 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله بالف خير


----------



## ظل القمر2244 (4 مايو 2011)

*سلامى الى كل احبابى بالمنتدى======= ظل القمر*


----------



## khalil abbas (5 مايو 2011)

Thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## noor_nkz2006 (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و اتمنى المزيد من الفائدة


----------



## المشاغب55 (6 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_sabba7 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر جدا


----------



## omeraziz25 (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ايلماس (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور يااخي العزيز على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## abuhmeidan (6 مايو 2011)

شكرااا جزيلاااااااا


----------



## النيوبرين (29 يوليو 2011)

علي محمد يوسف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


السلام عليكم يا إخواني؛من كرم العرب الدلالة على الخير؛والنصح به والإرشاد إليه؛فين الملف أو رابطه الشغال؛أنا لا أجد شيئا وأريد منكم المساعدة؛وجزاكم الله خيرا:81:


----------



## كبل (29 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا .وجزاك الله .خير الجزاء*​


----------



## المساح محمد (31 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مجاهد1 (31 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبده البليحى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## مصادفة (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور كتاب مهم جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## adel104 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م سهيل سعيد (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي البرنامج 
وياريت لو اصطحبت لينا برنامج شرح معاهو


----------



## ابوالخيرات (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك واجزل لك العطاء​


----------



## saud zaku (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الرجاءمدي بطريقة حساب كميات الحفروالردم بمشريع الطرق ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد شواني (8 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير​*


----------



## benzhilig (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## Alromian (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير بشمهندس


----------



## عمو تامر (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اهلا و سهلا


----------



## engineer shn (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور عمو تامر


----------



## صابر عارف (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا الله يحمي الجميع ويوفق الجميع مع تحيات موسى


----------



## mohamed zehiry (19 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (27 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد اسماعيل عباس (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز واسأل المولى عز وجل ان يزيد من حسناتك


----------



## ساجدسامح (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا ياجميل


----------



## مهندس احمد امام (4 أبريل 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل , ساعدوني اكرمكم الله
engahmado على الياهو


----------



## ياسري (13 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## karamaslan (22 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## karamaslan (22 مايو 2012)

مع الشكر الجزيل لكمممممممممممممممممم


----------



## karamaslan (22 مايو 2012)

في صعوبة بالتعامل مع موقعكم


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (30 مايو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## صفاء طالب (2 يونيو 2012)

لايعمل الرابط


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك
...... الملف محذوف


----------



## elhameem yagoub (11 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

